# Safe trees?



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

Having failed to find anywhere in my area that sells Natural perches, after a lot of driving. I asked a friend and they told me to just get branches and stuff from the trees around where i live, but im not sure about it. I dont want to bring something into the room or cages that could make my baby boys sick.

Does anyone know where to get information on safe trees and Plants for Tiels? and is it a good/bad idea bringing things in from outside? could they catch something from wild birds? 
i am in australia if that helps any.
Edit: i cant take pictures of the Flowers/trees i have, and should i just strick to my yard, or try other places as well?

thanks


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I have been trying to find trees also, read my thread I created, DallyTsuka posted a few helpful links. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=34268


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

thankyou soo much. but wow, this is really going to take a while. -sigh- the things we do for our birds. and im already confused


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you are in austrailia i believe bottlebrush and eucalyptus are on the safe list of your native trees


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks, ill see if i can ID the trees around me, is it safe to get bits from outside your yard? theres alot of Trees along the road around the corner from me, i just want to be extra careful. 

and if i find something, do i have to do anything to it before putting it in the cage?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you should wash the branches and then bake them in the oven 

the ID link in the thread mouseb sent is for north american trees, so be aware you might not get the best idea for aussie plants 

but the list of safe plants should be helpful


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

ok, i'll try and sort through and find out what the trees are around the corner.. and alright, does it matter how long i bake it?

i saw Rose on the list, is that like the rose bushes with the thorns? and what part of the rose is ok? 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Arizonakid (Aug 29, 2012)

*safe tree for perches.*

Nope, Rose wood is a tree just like an apple tree or maple tree. I would also suggest that if you are going to use Ecalyptus, that you strip the bark from the piece you select before putting it into your oven. A couple of limbs of different diameters would be beneficial to the birds feet. Like one perch @ 7/8 inches in diameter and one @ 1/2 inch in diameter. Eucalyptrus should be easy to find in Austrailia. Koalas love it.


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

i think its a Eucalyptrus around the corner. will have to check, i might get some pictures of it to be sure


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am sure solace might be able to help you, she is from Australia too and she is way more familiar with the trees down there than I am


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

ok, so i managed to get some photos of a tree, the branches are taken from the ground below it, if its a bad idea to use pieces of the ground let me know and ill get rid of them, until i know for sure im keeping them in a separate room, just to be on the safe side..

Heres the pictures, if you need more, im happy to go and do that, its just around the corner  And thanks so much for the help, its really appreciated.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Chirp Chirp.
It is a Eucalyptus tree. I cannot tell which of the many it is.
Picking up any wood from the ground is Ok, you need to see if it is dry, with no rot in it. Molds do grow very quickly on wet ground. Fresh is better if you can get it.
The biggest danger with any wood collected from outside is bird pooh, urban pollution, and any chemicals that may of been used.
To me it looks dry and from Aussy I am sure this time of year the ground around you is dry.
There is no need to strip bark off of safe tree wood, The bark contains trace elements, same as the leaf that is beneficial to your birds health. You do not need to cook in an oven. I take fresh tree limbs and tops for my Fids and they are healthy as. No washing, but from a clean environment.
If you feel the need or see any bird pooh, you can wash in hot water and then leave in the sun to dry.
Bottle Brush
Paperbark Gum. Picture below.
All Eucalyptus trees. 
Agonis.
Manuka (NZ name) Tea Tree.
Kanuka (NZ name) Both these do grow in the wild in Aussy. 

Paperbark Gum. Most excellent bark for stripping and hard wood, that they will not be able to chew.
The picture is a cut off the end and shows the parchment like bark.
This tree is a swamp invasive tree in the everglades USA, but an Aussy native.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, it is eucalyptus, and completely safe so long as nothing has been sprayed on it.  We live on an acreage and have a lot of eucalyptus trees around, I have never had any problems.


----------



## sh.adz (Jul 7, 2012)

thank you so much for your replies, the sticks i got do look dry, and the ground around them was dry as well, ive found no evidence of bird poo on them or anything, also i don't think that area gets sprayed as its between two roads. i will head back over to see if i can get any straight off the tree. would those bits in the 3rd picture be safe, the bits with the leaves, if the leaves are safe they could pick at them? just making sure i understood correctly, i don't want to do anything to put my boys at risk


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

They will love picking at the leaf.
As far as I know all parts of the gum trees are safe. Bark, wood, leaf, flowers.


----------

